# circle vest and or shrug pattern



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

> Therese,
> Here is the pattern, it can be changed by measuring the back
> of the person who you are making it for
> and then making the chain go that wide. Then you make the back a square
> equal rows to chain. Or make it a
> center out of a granny square like the other one I made. Or any design
> that makes it a square.
>
> This is for a 1 1/2 to 3 year old. hook "G" is what I use. depends on yarn
> thickness up to you.
> get the look you want.
>
> as they grow add more rounds thats all you do.
>
> chain 27, 2 ch from hook sc, sc to end ch one turn
> do this for 14 rows, should look square.
> ch 25, keep it straight and attach to bottom of square( begging chain).
> sc across begging chain to other side, ch 25 attach to top of square.
> skip 2 sc (on square this is start of rounds.) in next sc put 2dc, ch 2,
> 2 dc (this is shell)
> repeat this all around the circle till your back at the first skip 2sc.
> Slip stitch (sl st) into to of
> first dc and over to the ch 2 space.
> in that space make shell (2dc ch2 2dc) all around again.that is two rows
> of the shell. You can change color now
> and every two rows.
> the next two rows will have a larger shell it is this: 3dc ch2 3dc. for
> two rows.
> the next two rows shell will be : 4dc ch 2 4dc
> next two rows the shell is 5dc ch 2 5dc
> next two rows the shell is 6dc ch2 6dc.
> and so on till its as big as you want.
>
> now with the child I stopped at I think it was 4 double rows and then the
> end row.
>
> the end row has one big shell of one color. depends on your colors and
> design up to you.
> just one row of it ends it. If you have questions just let me know.
> this butterflys out to collar and looks real cute on.
>
> Donna Williams.
> ddlw44


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Donna: can you direct me to the link for picture of this? Or, if possible, add picture?


----------



## 52tiger (Mar 25, 2012)

I also would be interested if you could post a picture please if possible. I am more of a visual person.. Thank you. I have a 6yr old GD but she is very big for her age she wears size 12 to 14 in summer shorts we just bought her. Donna


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Would also like to see a picture. I am knitting the child's ballet shrug from Crystal Palace Yarns right now. It goes to a size 10 years, 26 in chest. It goes very quickly.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd love to see a photo. Also, could the last responder post a link for the ballet shrug? My GD would love one.


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry Ladies right now no pictures. I will make sure when I go to Pa on the 25th I will take a picture of my niece and post it asap then. it is cute and folds nicely around the shoulders. I have looked at raverly and there seems to be none like my pattern, I have no idea why not that has been around for years and years. Just to simple I guess. I did find one with sleeves but could not copy picture to post.


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yes picture please! We love pictures!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I CAN visualize this and I think it is great. I could see making up some sleeves as well, using the info. here. Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is the original post with her pics:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81865-1.html

Thank you very much, Donna.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually, if you go to Crystal Palace Yarns on Google and then click on Babies & Children in the free patterns, it will come up. I have this pattern but have not made it yet. I answered myown question! There is a picture on the site.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I just saw your post when you made it. Now trying to visualize how it can be adapted to adults by changing the crochet chain.


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ruth, I went to where you said at Crystal Palace and I am sorry I never found my pattern. Some of them are close to the one I use but they have different patterns to them. But it is a circular shrug or vest. They just don't use the stitches that I did. They are all good. This one you can do in your sleep. Easy to do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

the starting chain is the width of your back. it all starts there. then its the same, increase the amount of rows to fit the size. and if you want sleeves you just go to the circle where they arms go and start doing them from there to the wrist. Its so simple to modify this, If you crochet once you look at it or do one then you will understand.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Would love picture - please!


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

It is a circular pattern but it is knitted, not crocheted. Perhaps yours looks difference because of that!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Boots:
thank you for putting the link!
those are really cute - I'd love to make them. I'd also like to have the pattern for the adult version, if there is one.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html. There is also a plain white one shown on another page. I am using I Love That Yarn in the sugar plum stripe. It is fun and goes quickly, as it is done on a size 10 circular needle. It is my first use for my Addi clicks. They were a retirement gift from my children! I love them....the needles and my children. :-D


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry. I just responded to her first inquiry without reading the rest of the post.


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

Check for the posting of the pictures under the title Pictures have two of them but no being worn by anyone


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This would be great for the youngest grand daughter. Thanks for posting.


----------

